
Near-Eye Wavefront Emulating Display - mojomark
https://www.lens.org/lens/patent/075-319-127-149-044
======
wiml
I always enjoy reading about this kind of thing. I don't know what's the novel
aspect of this patent though — the idea of using multiple overlapping
projectors so that the display can be farther from the eye and still paint the
full retina through the pupil? Something else?

~~~
jf-
I imagine that it’s focal length. With current headsets you’re staring at a
screen directly in front of your eyes, only giving the illusion of depth. This
appears to be modulating the wavefront so that optically it’s similar to a
scene that is actually x distance away from you. Your eyes can tell what
distance you’re focusing at, so this should be significantly more immersive
should anything come of it.

In other words, with this device, objects would actually _be_ in the distance,
rather than being smaller on a nearby screen.

~~~
jolmg
It reminds of a video about research Nvidea was conducting on lenses that
allowed to have a display closer than the 7 or so cm that was the limit in how
close our eyes could focus on an object. In other words, this isn't just about
being more immersive, it's about having headsets that are not these big blocks
of plastic we put on our heads, but more like everyday glasses or at least
goggles.

------
CamperBob2
Suggestion: tag these links with [patent] or something similar. Those who work
in the industry in question may appreciate the heads-up, in order to avoid
inadvertently gaining knowledge that could expose them to willful-infringement
claims later.

------
sandwall
A hologram is by definition a wavefront reconstruction. This sounds a lot like
the Hololens?

The intellectual property game has gotten extremely confusing. The more I
study it, the less firm it has become.

At least this patent _application_ has some decent figures.

~~~
jazzyjackson
I think it's doing what the hololens does (waveguide) but the hololens is not
particularly near-eye. If you can put the display closer to you, you can have
less bulky gear (assuming the focus-distance of a wave-guide was the
issue...?)

------
jacinabox
OK I'll say it. It's describing the next gen. VR headset from Ready Player
One.

